# FHM: Amy Winehouse ist die unsexieste Frau der Welt



## Tokko (20 März 2008)

*FHM: Amy Winehouse ist die unsexieste Frau der Welt.
*


 
*Die FHM hat neben den sexiesten Frauen der Welt auch wieder die unsexiesten Frauen der Welt gekürt. Auf Platz eins befindet sich die Rockikone Amy Winehouse. Direkt danach kommt die in diesem und im vergangenen Jahr sehr negativ aufgefallene Britney Spears.

Neben Amy Winehouse und Britney Spears haben es auch andere bekannte Personen wie Paris Hilton (Platz sieben) oder Lindsay Lohan (Platz drei) in die Liste geschafft.

Nach Angaben der FHM sollen 21.000 Leser an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben.*

Quelle :
.www.shortnews.de


----------



## maierchen (23 März 2008)

Ja Schade drum!


----------

